# Where do expats live in Merida?



## nycgirl17

Hi All,
I will be looking for an apt in the next couple of days and am wondering if anyone on here knows the neighborhoods in Merida which attract alot of expats. Yes, I am one of those gringos who like to be near other gringos....or other English speakers...at least until I learn the language. Thanks for any help.


----------



## TundraGreen

nycgirl17 said:


> Hi All,
> I will be looking for an apt in the next couple of days and am wondering if anyone on here knows the neighborhoods in Merida which attract alot of expats. Yes, I am one of those gringos who like to be near other gringos....or other English speakers...at least until I learn the language. Thanks for any help.


Not to try to tell you what is good for you, but just a comment in general.

If you really want to learn Spanish, living around a lot of people who speak English is not helpful. The first two years I was in Mexico, I worked in an office where the people I worked with spoke English very well. They were Mexican but their English was very good. I have made much more progress in Spanish in the one year since I left that office than I did in the two years I worked there.

Memo


----------



## Mainecoons

I have to second this sentiment. Living in Ajijic is a real drag on learning Spanish. It's just too easy to slip into English.


----------



## chicois8

I believe in the Centro Historic area of Merida the Santiago District is popular with gringos, that is where the English Library is located...(Snipped)


----------



## Gupi

The centro histórico is the main expat area, especially the neighborhoods of Santa Ana and Santiago. I've heard that there are also expats settling around Club Campestre, an upscale area north of downtown. 

One thing you might consider is that the buses here are fast and frequent. You could live in a more local neighborhood with Yucatecan neighbors and be in the centro surrounded by gringos in 10 minutes. 

Rental prices are lower if you look outside the ****** areas and deal directly with the property owner. You could ask a bilingual local to help you with that.


----------



## nycgirl17

Thank you everyone for your advice and knowledge. Coming from NYC I defintely would prefer to live in the center of Merida where it is quite busy.


----------



## TundraGreen

nycgirl17 said:


> Thank you everyone for your advice and knowledge. Coming from NYC I defintely would prefer to live in the *center of Merida where it is quite busy*.


You have been to Merida haven't you. I would not think that someone coming from New York City would find the center of Merida "quite busy". Based on about three days staying on the plaza in Merida a few months ago, I would agree that the center is where it is happening in Merida but that it is still a pretty small town.


----------



## mycielogrande

We live in Santiago (Gupi is correct), but we expats are spreading out - we are still only a drop in the bucket in a city of around one million people, but we do stand out LOL.

Our home is about a 25 minute walk to the "real" centro, but find we rarely even have to go there as everything we usually need is right in a 4-block radius. A taxi to the main square is $27 MP and a bus is 6 MP (less than 60 cents), so you can live almost anywhere and have inexpensive, quick access to all that is available here. 

It's a great place to live! Learning Spanish quickly though would be a real plus as there are not too many English speaking Mexicans, and shopping or doing business can be a challenge until you get the hang of it....Welcome, and the best of wishes in finding a place suitable to your needs/wants....rent something on a temporary basis so you have a chance to look around and check things out for yourself - you won't regret it.


----------



## thehoosier

I am not living down there yet, but it seems to me if you want to be in a area with lots of gringos, move to the north coast in the Progreso area. The daily drive from Progresso to Merida wouldn't be much different than living in suburbs and driving to a major city in the states. I hear more government offices, doctors, etc. are bilingual in Progreso.


----------



## mycielogrande

Yes, there are a lot of expats along the coast here in the Yucatan, but there's not a lot to do there if accustomed to NY!!...well, almost anywhere I guess, when coming from there LOL..

Lots of people-watching there when the cruise ships come in, but it's not a big place and most business has to be done here in Merida. We like to visit Progreso occasionally and enjoy it there, but then again we are not "beach people" as such...we don't like the salt and sand on our skin on a regular basis, and for us anyway, walking the beach is fun for a bit, but then......many expats vacation there for 6 & 6 and they seem to love it, so every person to his own.


----------



## reelcrazy1

I understand about not learning Spanish, even when working with those that speak it. I worked for PEMEX in Houston for 2 years with engineers and learned nary a word of Spanish. They spoke English better than I! Didn't learn to speak until I became a police officer in Texas!


----------



## peter hobday

Santiago is the American / Canadian expat centre and has the English library near, which is the focal point for meetings. The other attraction is that Santiago Plaza is full of life, has free internet and electric sockets, lots of great economical cafes and a good supermarket. Merida vacation rentals net has more info. The main attraction for Merida is the low cost of living and VERY nice people! Good luck! Peter


----------



## adamathefrog

peter hobday said:


> Santiago is the American / Canadian expat centre and has the English library near, which is the focal point for meetings. The other attraction is that Santiago Plaza is full of life, has free internet and electric sockets, lots of great economical cafes and a good supermarket. Merida vacation rentals net has more info. The main attraction for Merida is the low cost of living and VERY nice people! Good luck! Peter


Zombie thread has arisen!

Nice to see some more Brits over here 

adam.


----------

